# Hello from the PNW



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

My father and I are picking up our '84 McGregor 25 next week. Mostly signed up for information. If anyone else is in the Bellingham area, let me know!


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Spent the last week removing everything the PO installed over the last two decades, but she's home. The winter project begins.

http://s66.photobucket.com/user/XSr...7-49FC-A09A-48FC218B1321_zpsryyulknq.jpg.html


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know how to edit from my phone.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Congratulations from Seattle!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard and congrats on the new boat from all over the sound


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Hope you have her floating and rigged soon, and look forward to crossing path with you in the Salish. Good luck.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

I was hoping to get her in the water before Winter but I don't trust the standing rigging. So she will most likely stay parked in my driveway until Spring.


----------



## pollywog (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations on the new boat. We all need a winter project or two.


----------



## skiier532 (Oct 5, 2015)

Congratulations from a fellow Bellingham sailor & instructor 

Cheers, Captain Mark


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

skiier532 said:


> Congratulations from a fellow Bellingham sailor & instructor
> 
> Cheers, Captain Mark


I'd love to meet you one of these days to pick your brain. I spend most weekends onboard the Debra D working/goofing off so maybe I could buy you a beer at Nicki's.


----------



## skiier532 (Oct 5, 2015)

XSRcing - email me mark dot brown dot bellingham at gmal


----------



## SeanM26 (Feb 18, 2018)

And I'm back under a new username since I forgot my old password and don't have access to the email I registered with. 

Needless to say a bunch of life has happened. No longer working the white collar side of things. Spend a few months as engineer on a 127' fishing boat in Alaska and now back to my passion which is wrenching on cars.

The MAcGregor is ready to go in to the water but is now for sale since I just picked up a 1971 Columbia 26 MKII from my friend. This will be a much better boat for my family to go do yachty things with our yachty friends.

Went out for the Shaw Island Winter Classic on a J40 yesterday but we decided the conditions were way too sporty and withdrew after 45 minutes. 30 sustained, gusting 45+ is just too much to have fun.

Anyways, today it is still blowing 35 from the north and is frigid, so I'm stuck lurking the webernets today.


----------

